# Where to buy natural glo lump charcoal (live in Phila PA)



## slimc (May 9, 2018)

I have a local Peruvian chicken shop that roasts chicken using natural glo lump charcoal and it tastes amazing, but I can only find it online with $32 shipping for 2 bags. Does anyone know where this can be purchased around the philly area?


----------



## noboundaries (May 9, 2018)

Natural Glo Lump Charcoal is the food service packaging for Royal Oak Hardwood Lump Charcoal. Go to Home Depot and pick up a bag or ten of Royal Oak Natural Hardwood Lump for $10 for a 15.44 lb bag.

If you do a Google search for "Naked Whiz Natural Glo Lump Charcoal," it will take you directly to their website. Go to the bottom of the page to the "Commentary" section to confirm Natural Glo Lump and Royal Oak Lump are one in the same.


----------



## slimc (May 9, 2018)

What’s weird about that is the red bag of royal oak from Home Depot is what I use and I don’t think it tastes anywhere near the same flavor


----------



## noboundaries (May 9, 2018)

I hear 'ya! I've actually had two bags of RO Lump, purchased at the same time, have two entirely different characteristics. One was great, the other smelled like diesel fuel the moment I opened the bag. It took three years of the bag being left open in my garage before the smell went away and it became usable. There was nothing on the outside of the bag to indicate it was in a spill, but who knows. There was no smell until I opened the bag.


----------



## wimpy69 (May 9, 2018)

I'm sure after acouple hundred chickens on your pit you'll start to get that same flavor. Where would this place be, i'm local over in Levittown and am always looking for new places recommended by my fellow smokers.


----------



## slimc (May 9, 2018)

wimpy69 said:


> I'm sure after acouple hundred chickens on your pit you'll start to get that same flavor. Where would this place be, i'm local over in Levittown and am always looking for new places recommended by my fellow smokers.


It’s actually in Bala cynwyd, called Sardis it’s on city line ave, awesome chicken. I tried the new place in Bristol chucks bbq it was ok. I still like sweet lucys on State Rd better than all the others in our area for bbq


----------



## wimpy69 (May 9, 2018)

We hit Sweet Lucy's on Mondays for the all you can eat for $21.99. Im such a pig. Trying to get down to Braz-b-q on state rd in croydon. You've been?


----------

